# XBMC - S/pdif digital sound cant control through MCE remote in XBMC - HELP :(



## MrACE (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey Guys ,

I am stuck with this problem, hope someone can help me.

I was running my 5.1 speakers which were hooked up to my receiver, and my receiver was connected to my computer through streo cable, so i was not getting 5.1. but i was controlling sound from my logitech dinovo mini or MCE remote.

I recently upgrade the computer and this computer has spdif(digital audio) on the motherboard, so i ran optic cable for sound and change in xbmc audio menu to play through optic cable and wow sorround sound. BUT i cant control it with my MCE remote or logitech dinovo mini. i have to use receiver remote for sound. i f i use volume key on remote, it reduce volume up and down,, but that is volume of computer and doesnt effect the sound of movie that i am playing.

Setup is, hdmi from pc to projector for video, and optic is going from pc to receiver for sound.

even if my volume is mute on PC , i still get sound from XBMC movies,, through optic. how Can i control volume from XBMC when i am runnign movies via my remote ?

in other words how do i set XBMC to know that if i decrese the sound, decrease the sound going thourgh didital cable as well.

i am running youtube on internet explorer( not in XBMC) , sound works fine and i cant volume up and down, it is also going to spdif, then where to change it in XBMC,

Please HELPPPPP.. .. i am running newest version DHarma of XBMc on windows 7.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2011)

Are you on the XBMC forum? I can't find any support for it, but I really want to try it. The live version that is...


----------

